# ВСД по смешанному типу



## player (1 Дек 2016)

_Доброго времени суток! В конце июля ходил в больницу к неврологу. Появились мушки в глазах и потом еще добавились головные боли. Врач в диагнозе написал следующее: «головные боли напряженного типа, явления ВСД по смешанному типу, перманентно-пароксизмальное течение. Клинический остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника, рецидивирующая цервикалгия. » Это на бумаге написано. На словах врач сказала, что ничего страшного, при ВСД такое бывает (мне в общем то ее еще давно ставили, просто раньше никаких мушек и головных болей не было). Врач выписала мне танакан и сказала принимать пока не пройдут симптомы. После его приема голова прекратила болеть через 2 недели, а вот мушки так и не прошли. Но поскольку глазное дно я обследовал и там никаких проблем не было, я в общем то на этом не стал внимание заострять. И вот недавно снова начались головные боли и некоторое время было учащенное сердцебиение. В своей больнице сдал анализ крови и сделал ЭКГ, там все нормально. Врач выписал попринимать корвалол 10 дней, но сердцебиения эти прекратились уже через 3 дня, а вот головные боли так и не проходят. Решил снова принимать танакан (40 дней пью, по 2 таблетки в день). Вроде бы как стало немного лучше, хотя может это и самовнушение. Ну и в общем голова побаливает, что доставляет дискомфорт + недавно добавилась боль в шее при повороте головы налево, и если определенным образом повернуть спину, то боль сильно отдает в спину ниже, под лопатку. По головным болям: если спать или заниматься физическими нагрузками какими то (хожу на улице, лежу), то никаких головных болей не чувствуется. Как только пытаешься начать умственную деятельность начинаются проблемы. В последнее время опять же была дрожь тела (в апреле была так называемая внутренняя дрожь, тогда невролог выписал афобазол и глицин, попил месяц все стало хорошо). Ну и в общем вот такие всякие подобные неприятные вещи тянутся аж с января месяца с какой - то вот периодичностью. Тогда заболел гриппом, долго болел, потом еще болел. Давление было высокое а тогда как раз были экзамены и врач связал с тем что болезни переносил на ногах. Это все еще проявления ВСД? Или есть смысл снова на прием к неврологу? Просто хотелось бы как-то избавиться от головной боли этой, с мушками уж Бог с ним (хотя приятного тоже мало), но вот головная боль мешает учебе и работе. P.S. Забыл написать, что в июле когда был у невролога проходил УЗДГ (вроде как проверяли чтобы кровоток к мозгу был нормальный) во время приема, там все в норме. Было на тот момент во всяком случае. _


----------



## Pavel S. (1 Дек 2016)

Почитайте ответ психолога в теме https://www.psysovet.ru/threads/1675/
На мой взгляд это психологическая проблема в большей степени


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2016)

*player, *здравствуйте! 
Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы - 
Https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/, а результат тестирования разместите здесь, в своей теме. 
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов. 
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Дек 2016)

Такие симптомы встречаются при синдроме позвоночной артерии (СПА). 
Необходимое обследование: рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи. 
С результатами обследования желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## player (2 Дек 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *player, *здравствуйте!
> Ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы -
> Https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/, а результат тестирования разместите здесь, в своей теме.


Здравствуйте!
сумма 1: 3+5=8
сумма 2: 0+3=3
сумма 3: 1+1=2
Диагноз поставленный неврологом подтвердился)) Головные боли напряжения.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Такие симптомы встречаются при синдроме позвоночной артерии (СПА).
> Необходимое обследование: рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.
> С результатами обследования желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


Как я уже писал УЗДГ БЦА мне делали, там все в норме, могу даже написать результаты написать или приложить фотографию.


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2016)

player написал(а):


> Как я уже писал УЗДГ БЦА мне делали, там все в норме, могу даже написать результаты написать или приложить фотографию


Чем больше информации Вы предоставите, тем объективнее будет ответ врачей форума.


----------



## player (2 Дек 2016)

Плоховато видно, но лучше фотографии наверно не получится.


----------



## player (7 Дек 2016)

В общем сходил к своему неврологу по месту жительства. Она меня посмотрела, сказала что все что я описываю это все соответствует моему диагнозу. Привыкайте к этому.  Спросил может на МРТ меня направьте, она говорит если хотите можете пройти платно но говорит смысла не вижу, ибо раз УЗДГ в порядке то проблема явно в вашем шейном остеохондрозе. Говорит со временем подберете свой препарат для сосудов. Прописала мне 10 уколов кортексина и сказала чтоб я дозу танакана снизи до пол таблетки за раз.


----------

